# gym etiquette



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

List the top three things that drive you nuts in the gym
1.  Having to wait because some dip shit is standing  in front of the dumbbell rack curling
2. Anyone that wears perfume 
3. People that don???t rack weights


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 17, 2011)

dgp said:


> List the top three things that drive you nuts in the gym
> 1.  Having to wait because some dip shit is standing  in front of the dumbbell rack curling
> 2. Anyone that wears perfume
> 3. People that don’t rack weights



1 - People who stare for no reason..,
2 - The "B & C guys" (biceps and chest) who take up all the space...
3 - Chicks who have a rocking body wearing tight clothes. Not so much an annoyance, but it's hard to focus when you got T & A in front of you and all you wanna do is smash it 

Luckily I broke down and made my own home gym from various sales off of Craigslist.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 17, 2011)

Double post....damn TapaTalk...


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 17, 2011)

The only thing that annoys me is not putting weights back in the correct place and/or not putting them back at all. Other than that, I don't really give a shit what people are doing around me.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2011)

How about:

#1. Some dumb fat bitch who is on a weight loss program (which will probaly last only 2 weeks)   #2.  proceeds to smoke a cig before working out, and then brings her stank ass in the gym and  #3.... talks on her cell phone half of the time. True story. Blew my fucking mind.............. cigs don't bother me when I'm out of the gym but, damn, working out with that smell should account for justifiable homicide.  Do I sound angry? I swear....... gear free.....


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

djlance said:


> 1 - People who stare for no reason..,
> 2 - The "B & C guys" (biceps and chest) who take up all the space...
> 3 - Chicks who have a rocking body wearing tight clothes. Not so much an annoyance, but it's hard to focus when you got T & A in front of you and all you wanna do is smash it
> 
> Luckily I broke down and made my own home gym from various sales off of Craigslist.


 
So true, than the hot chick bitchs that she cant get a workout in peace.  There used to be a gym I trained at that a chick wouldnt step foot in.  I miss that place.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 17, 2011)

Watched a fat woman come in for a trial at the gym. The whole time, she was eating a Hershey bar.


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 17, 2011)

I want to bash those fuckers heads in that workout right in front of the dumbell racks.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> I want to bash those fuckers heads in that workout right in front of the dumbell racks.


 

I like the way you think........


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I like the way you think........


 couldnt agree more


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 17, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> How about:
> 
> #1. Some dumb fat bitch who is on a weight loss program (which will probaly last only 2 weeks)   #2.  proceeds to smoke a cig before working out, and then brings her stank ass in the gym and  #3.... talks on her cell phone half of the time. True story. Blew my fucking mind.............. cigs don't bother me when I'm out of the gym but, damn, working out with that smell should account for justifiable homicide.  Do I sound angry? I swear....... gear free.....



Damn, I frequently smoke during my workouts


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

I was doing bench presses last night and these fuckers were screaming across me, I held my anger in until one of the fucks starts leaning on my bench(where you put the weight back). At point I said dude really? Get the fuck outta here


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> I want to bash those fuckers heads in that workout right in front of the dumbell racks.



Or you could politely ask them to move


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## dgp (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## ct67_72 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm getting better in the way that I don't let these fucking idiots bother me. I try to ignore them, but when it affects me, I get irritated.
Like haveving to wait for a power rack because someone is curling in it, shit the other day there was a gig doing pull UPS in it. Are you fucking serious?
And the guy the other day just screaming all the time. Shut the fuck up! I just benched 500lbs. And didn't make a noise, I don't think that hammer strength machine is that tough that you need to scream under it.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 18, 2011)

Agreed with the first 3, also when you are waiting on someone to finish a set and in between each set, they are on there phone for 2-3 minutes in between each set, knowing you are waiting and they still have 4 sets left. Old guys in the locker room who walk around naked. I don't to see that shit. People that leave there stuff at a machine and you look over and they are either talking to someone, or they are at another machine in the gym. I also hate the guy that yells during each set he does. This isn't child birth, shut up and be a man.


----------



## dgp (Dec 18, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> Agreed with the first 3, also when you are waiting on someone to finish a set and in between each set, they are on there phone for 2-3 minutes in between each set, knowing you are waiting and they still have 4 sets left. Old guys in the locker room who walk around naked. I don't to see that shit. People that leave there stuff at a machine and you look over and they are either talking to someone, or they are at another machine in the gym. I also hate the guy that yells during each set he does. This isn't child birth, shut up and be a man.


 
Agree with everything you said, accept old men in the locker room. I love me some gray hairy cock&balls


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 18, 2011)

People screaming curling 20lbs or people that do curls in the squat rack really don't bother me. It's the assholes that sit on a piece of equipment or a bench and do nothing but text or talk on thier phones!!!


----------



## meow (Dec 18, 2011)

Over weight, overly flamboyant men who pump their fist and sings out loud while walking on the treadmill at 3. Ffffffuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## lymbo (Dec 18, 2011)

Guys who turn up the volume when I close working out and start talking real loud bragging about them self who think I or anyone wants hear it...such a turn off...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 18, 2011)

lymbo said:


> Guys who turn up the volume when I close working out and start talking real loud bragging about them self who think I or anyone wants hear it...such a turn off...



ya i never was a bragger... I hate it when guys just stand around talking about how much the "bench" like benching is the ultimate standings that make you a man. ugh., they will bullshit for literally 35 mins. this is why i workout alone and leave my phone in the locker or car.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't stand the gomers that leave equipment all sweated up.  

I actually like the chest and bicep only guys.  Keeps the other equipment free.


----------



## cottonmouth (Dec 18, 2011)

1.people who use way to much weight with no ROM... this morning a kid that weighs 155 was trying to squat 455. he literally bent his knees and never came back up. lol

2.People who just started working, who act all hardcore,,, bring their friends so there is a big group, talk a lot, or who try and speak down to people who are actually working out.  

3.there is a big group of bench only powerlifters that are real gay. they try and tell everyone that they're benching wrong. take up a bunch of space,, arch their butts off the bench,,  Plus they all use double ply and the strong ones are only getting mid 4's for singles.


----------



## Laborer (Dec 18, 2011)

Not racking weight


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

People who don't put their weights away and stink up the place with cologne or purfume really get on my nerves.


----------



## rage racing (Dec 18, 2011)

People who are texting while I am waiting to use the fucking equipment they are sitting on.


----------



## dgp (Dec 18, 2011)

Can't stand people that work out in the nude.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 18, 2011)

Mofo's who don't rack their weight or just leave all kinds of shit layin around..

Then you have some that just rancid...


----------



## ct67_72 (Dec 18, 2011)

Deja Vu said:


> People screaming curling 20lbs or people that do curls in the squat rack really don't bother me. It's the assholes that sit on a piece of equipment or a bench and do nothing but text or talk on thier phones!!!



Oooooooo yeah that's true too. But ill just ask them to move. But I won't ask the guy screaming to shut the fuck up


----------



## vortrit (Dec 18, 2011)

I got pretty lucky this year. I workout at the gym at the university in the free-weight room where the wrestlers work out and there is very rarely anybody in there when I go in the afternoon. They mostly go at night. Sometimes there _might_ be one other person there. The most people I've seen in there was 4 and that was because they were from the University of Kansas taking a tour of our campus.


----------



## sparks1420 (Dec 18, 2011)

not racking weight..if u can lift it you can put it back.people sitting of facebook between sets on the the bench..ive snapped at some people for that. if i can see facebook on your phone and your in my way im going to have to let you know..im usually very polite and nice to people..just people who have zero gym etiquette are the ones that get to me


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 19, 2011)

Old people with clipboards who sit on the machine you need to use resting for 5 minutes.

In China, the garbage cans all have ashtrays on top and dudes be spitting in it.  After a coupla hours, it's holding a half gallon of saliva.  It's fukkin disghusting.

Folks that use the gym for happy hour and keep tryin'a shoot the shit with you the whole time you're SFW.  You end up spending 90 minutes there and only finish half your wo.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't stand when people rest on the equipment. If you aren't using it get the $&"! Off the machine! The reason I am staring at you with this look of disgust on my face is because you morons make me sick just laying there resting while I am here working my ass off. Get your tired old ass off the machine and rest give me a chance to do my set there are not enough machines in the gym for people to be resting! Is your rest more important than my work no your work isn't worth a shit! So get off the machine to rest!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 19, 2011)

1. People who don't put shit away and/or don't wipe down the bench when they're done.

2. People who do curls in the squat rack. 

3. People who leave the sink area in the bathroom a sloppy mess.  There's paper towels people, wipe up after yourselves.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> 2. People who do curls in the squat rack.



Sometimes when I go to the much larger gym on campus (which is rare) there are always people doing curls on the bench press benches.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm glad my gym is 90% senior citizens. They're always on the machines and cardio equipment. Very rarely is someone using a bench or a set of DBs that I need. I'll admit though, I'm the guy on his phone in between sets. Usually I'm on here or BB.com but at least I'm never in anyones way since there's no one around.


----------



## effinrob (Dec 20, 2011)

The worst and biggest of shit that pisses me off is this fuckin guy who smells so bad... i finally confronted him and told him he needs to shower after work before the gym or wear some deodorant because i want to knock him out. His stench is so bad that it is a public health concern and his odor lingers around for at least a minute after he leaves the area... its awful... i also hate the guys who work out nothing but there jaws... there are these 2 guys who just stand in the gym and never lift... and every time any girl is around there yelling at them... go to the bar to get bitches people go to the gym to excersise


----------



## gymrat22 (Dec 20, 2011)

1. really hot chicks in spandex mess up my routine all i think about is what machine can i hide behind to  and not look obivious...

2.chicks on the treadmill looking like this  i cant seem to stay focused on the weights for some reason


3.when i see a chick from high school i use to know and all she wants to do is talk about her life for 15 minutes and how she just became single and im on so much test all im thinkin about is my odds of gettin this chick home and doin this to her  

all jokes aside just pick up the weights and lift!!


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 20, 2011)

#1: I cant stand these guys with there balls hanging out 






#2 people who rack the 45lb plates backwards so you gotta grab it with two hands

#3 the idiot that wears every thing to do with BBing straps,gloves,belt,knee wraps, and tank top with those *mc hammer lookin work out pants* weighing 160 lbs at 6'2'' flexing in the mirror and talking for an hour strait maybe doing 2 sets of cable flys and then leaves, he dose the same thing every day, I want to strangle him 





Every thing else I can deal with, people get out of my way at my gym and I got the ipod blasting so Im in my own little world


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 21, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> ya i never was a bragger... I hate it when guys just stand around talking about how much the "bench" like benching is the ultimate standings that make you a man. ugh., they will bullshit for literally 35 mins. this is why i workout alone and leave my phone in the locker or car.



There is a guy at my gym that thinks he is the shit, Yes he is big, but he doesn't do much more then me, and I am half his size. In between each set he runs over to the mirrors and looks at him self, or he struts through the gym. I also hate the obviously flamming guys that wear tight clothing or short shorts and are checking you out while you are doing a set.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 21, 2011)

I will say this Ronnie Coleman and his work out buddy have excellent gym manners.


----------



## bigmanjws (Dec 21, 2011)

Not racking the damn plates and throwing dumbells on the floor are my 2 worst! The best gym where I live only has up to 100lb dumbells, and dick smokes keep throwing them around and they are bent all to shit........... Don't get me started on pumping up a little then taking 1400 cell phone pictures in the mirrors, if you want progress pics do that shit in the locker room. Fuck I could go on and on and on.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 21, 2011)

effinrob said:


> The worst and biggest of shit that pisses me off is this fuckin guy who smells so bad... i finally confronted him and told him he needs to shower after work before the gym or wear some deodorant because i want to knock him out. His stench is so bad that it is a public health concern and his odor lingers around for at least a minute after he leaves the area... its awful... i also hate the guys who work out nothing but there jaws... there are these 2 guys who just stand in the gym and never lift... and every time any girl is around there yelling at them... go to the bar to get bitches people go to the gym to excersise



Last week there was a curry muncher on the treadmill next to me.  Smelled like ass gone wrong and fermented.  When he dropped his ipod or whateverthehellitwas and it got demolished he fucked off and went somewhere else.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 21, 2011)

bigmanjws said:


> throwing dumbells on the floor



Oh yeah, good one, I forgot about that.  There's a pencil neck at my gym that comes in and does dead lifts with 135.  That's it, 135 constantly for about a dozen sets.  And at the bottom of every single rep he slams the weights down on the floor.  Just dropping a weight that light wouldn't make as much noise as he makes, he actually pushes the weight down to the floor.  It's insane.  One of these days I'm gonna slam the bar down on HIM.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 21, 2011)

ALBOB said:


> Oh yeah, good one, I forgot about that. There's a pencil neck at my gym that comes in and does dead lifts with 135. That's it, 135 constantly for about a dozen sets. And at the bottom of every single rep he slams the weights down on the floor. Just dropping a weight that light wouldn't make as much noise as he makes, he actually pushes the weight down to the floor. It's insane. One of these days I'm gonna slam the bar down on HIM.


 
On the flip side...people that critique your shit when not asked. DL's are my weakest lift, so when I am lifting 350 for 5 reps I am spent and haveto drop the weight the last few inches. This bro whose DL is his strongest lift is like "that weight's too light to be dropping like that." 

We ain't that far apart to be dissing like that I say and I ain't dropping for theatrics- it's because I am pushing beyond my comfort zone...just like he is when he is pulling 500 for 1 or 2 reps.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 21, 2011)

Now here is another perspective from the little guy, no mass trying to workout in front of you hulks all pumped up and pushin double your weight feeling like a freakin toothpick. some of you guys are hard to approach with those linebacker eyes and veins popping out all over the place. some of you guys are actually cool and may comment or say your doing it wrong and then there's the guy just waiting for you to look at him so he can pounce down your throat - if i am watching some monsters work out it is because i am impressed with whatever they are doing at the moment or I am trying to see how its done properly - not just to eye ball you. 

ok I feel better now! 

Later


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 21, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> Now here is another perspective from the little guy, no mass trying to workout in front of you hulks all pumped up and pushin double your weight feeling like a freakin toothpick. some of you guys are hard to approach with those linebacker eyes and veins popping out all over the place. some of you guys are actually cool and may comment or say your doing it wrong and then there's the guy just waiting for you to look at him so he can pounce down your throat - if i am watching some monsters work out it is because i am impressed with whatever they are doing at the moment or I am trying to see how its done properly - not just to eye ball you.
> 
> ok I feel better now!
> 
> Later



Well said!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 21, 2011)

Male species with spandex shorts at the gym =  wtf


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Male species with spandex shorts at the gym =  wtf



Those are called fags.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 21, 2011)

*hero*

purple guys who walk around in old unwashed dirty sweats, unlaced work boots, holding a gallon of water and have old wrist wrap's on but are doing chest??? typical jersey hero...


----------



## lymbo (Dec 21, 2011)

guys in unlaced work boots who wear dirty sweats, carry around a gallon of water and have wrist wraps on but are doing chest who think everyone is looking at then...they think they are that Animal Pak guy????


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 21, 2011)

lymbo said:


> guys in unlaced work boots who wear dirty sweats, carry around a gallon of water and have wrist wraps on but are doing chest who think everyone is looking at then...they think they are that Animal Pak guy????



his name is Frank McGrath and those guys are the shit. dont hate


----------



## lymbo (Dec 21, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> his name is Frank McGrath and those guys are the shit. dont hate


 
I dont hate anyone...i was talking about "the want to be's"


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 21, 2011)

lymbo said:


> I dont hate anyone...i was talking about "the want to be's"


we all what to look like them, well most of us lol... but I get what your saying. sorry didn't mean to call you a hater.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 21, 2011)

My golds gym just picked up on the cross fit craze.  We just lost close to 400sqft which is reserved 100% for cross fit members.  They bought them their own racks and forgot to buy bars.  We lost close to 3 bars out of 8(and we need 10 just in the freeweight section).  Crossfit.  You pussy jumping fags need to dance with richard simmons in a warehouse.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 21, 2011)

suprfast said:


> My golds gym just picked up on the cross fit craze.  We just lost close to 400sqft which is reserved 100% for cross fit members.  They bought them their own racks and forgot to buy bars.  We lost close to 3 bars out of 8(and we need 10 just in the freeweight section).  Crossfit.  You pussy jumping fags need to dance with richard simmons in a warehouse.



^^^This!
I think we had one gym, in my town, that was a down and dirty, SFW! kind of place. Get in, lift and get out 

Unfortunately I think the owner fucked up and didn't pay so the place got shut down. All that is left are the commercial "no judgement, friendly" places.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 21, 2011)

djlance said:


> ^^^This!
> I think we had one gym, in my town, that was a down and dirty, SFW! kind of place. Get in, lift and get out
> 
> Unfortunately I think the owner fucked up and didn't pay so the place got shut down. All that is left are the commercial "no judgement, friendly" places.



My Golds is pretty damn cool(not sure if its a golds thing or not).  I used to go to a few other smaller gyms that didnt allow chalk but golds doesnt give a shit what you do.  And at 5am, I get everything to myself until 600 when crossfit pansies come in.


----------



## ct67_72 (Dec 21, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> Now here is another perspective from the little guy, no mass trying to workout in front of you hulks all pumped up and pushin double your weight feeling like a freakin toothpick. some of you guys are hard to approach with those linebacker eyes and veins popping out all over the place. some of you guys are actually cool and may comment or say your doing it wrong and then there's the guy just waiting for you to look at him so he can pounce down your throat - if i am watching some monsters work out it is because i am impressed with whatever they are doing at the moment or I am trying to see how its done properly - not just to eye ball you.
> 
> ok I feel better now!
> 
> Later



This is fine. I actually wish some of the younger guys would ask for my help. Most people are intimidated because Im working with more weight than them. But its only because I worked hard to get here. Ask away!

Oh yeah the unlaced boot thing, we have a couple guys, one in particular, that comes in, jeans, unlaced work boots, 10 lbs of keys hanging off his belt loop.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2011)

lymbo said:


> purple guys who walk around in old unwashed dirty sweats, unlaced work boots, holding a gallon of water and have old wrist wrap's on but are doing chest??? typical jersey hero...


 
dude! Juice head!  Quick! Someone call Snooki! She wants to 'get it in!'...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2011)

vortrit said:


> people doing curls on the bench press benches.


I've done that, but only when there weren't many people in the gym and other benchers were available.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm eeeeeeeeeeevil!!!!!!  I did curls in the power rack this morning. 



(Of course I was in my gym at home.  )


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 22, 2011)

lymbo said:


> purple guys who walk around in old unwashed dirty sweats, unlaced work boots, holding a gallon of water and have old wrist wrap's on but are doing chest??? typical jersey hero...



Basically me without the boots...But i do Bench press and dead lifts on the same day


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> This is fine. I actually wish some of the younger guys would ask for my help. Most people are intimidated because Im working with more weight than them. But its only because I worked hard to get here. Ask away!
> 
> Oh yeah the unlaced boot thing, we have a couple guys, one in particular, that comes in, jeans, unlaced work boots, 10 lbs of keys hanging off his belt loop.



I hear what your saying but it's still embarrassing as hell to ask for help when I bench what most of you curl.


----------



## iride (Dec 22, 2011)

37 years in the gyms, Started when I was 18 years old.....
" Are you using that bar old man"  
and some of the whispers,,,   ( Did you see the weight that old man was lifting"
People that drop there bars and dumbbells Piss me off, Go down in weight if you can not handle it...
And someone that sounds like there taking a dump while lifting......

AAS full
Mike


----------



## banker23 (Dec 22, 2011)

iride said:


> People that drop there bars and dumbbells Piss me off, Go down in weight if you can not handle it...
> And someone that sounds like there taking a dump while lifting......
> 
> AAS full
> Mike


 
Dropping a weight does not necessarily indicate that one can not HANDLE a given weight. In my case, for instance, I may feel completely done at 5 reps. I instantly have a choice to make: go for another rep or put the weight down. I choose to push, powering out another rep. Then another split second decision: another rep or choose to QUIT. Since I am not a quitter I go for another. I barely squeak it out and I want to quit. My muscles are on fire but I go for another, get half way there, fight the weight for a second, then completely fail and drop the weight keeping some control of it on the way down.

BTW, i probably grrunt and grrowl profusely while lifting those last few reps but I wouldn't know because my ears are ringing from the effort.

I stand up completely spent. If someone wants to tell me I couldn't handle the weight they can FCK themselves as far as I am concerned. 

People who only lift what they can handle never are able to handle any more. Then they complain that their lack of progress is because they don't juice or because they hurt themselves with some heroic injury.

Now the only weights I ever drop are squats and maybe rack pulls and I hate people who drop or throw weights when they're not even tired yet but when you see a guy pushing himself ro the limit, trust me, he isn't making noise to try to impress anyone. If he's working to the limit, he has complete tunnel vision on he lift and couldn't care less if people are looking at him or not.

If you can't give guys like this a fckn break, join one of the pansy "no judgment" gyms that only *pass judgment* on self-disciplined hard workers.


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 22, 2011)

banker23 said:


> Dropping a weight does not necessarily indicate that one can not HANDLE a given weight. In my case, for instance, I may feel completely done at 5 reps. I instantly have a choice to make: go for another rep or put the weight down. I choose to push, powering out another rep. Then another split second decision: another rep or choose to QUIT. Since I am not a quitter I go for another. I barely squeak it out and I want to quit. My muscles are on fire but I go for another, get half way there, fight the weight for a second, then completely fail and drop the weight keeping some control of it on the way down.
> 
> BTW, i probably grrunt and grrowl profusely while lifting those last few reps but I wouldn't know because my ears are ringing from the effort.
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth bro X2 on all of this post


----------



## lymbo (Dec 22, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> we all what to look like them, well most of us lol... but I get what your saying. sorry didn't mean to call you a hater.


 
you should have ripped for posting twice like dumb ass..i didnt want the "Purple" comment up and tried to fix it....to late


----------



## banker23 (Dec 22, 2011)

lymbo said:


> you should have ripped for posting twice like dumb ass..i didnt want the "Purple" comment up and tried to fix it....to late


 
I don't get the purple thing...I thought everyone in Jersey was orangeish coloured.


----------



## ct67_72 (Dec 22, 2011)

GreenOx said:


> I hear what your saying but it's still embarrassing as hell to ask for help when I bench what most of you curl.


 Why? Thats exactly why you should be asking. Dont think one of us got where we are without help. I dont ask the guys that are as strong as me for advise, I ask the guys that are the strongest.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 22, 2011)

ct67_72 said:


> Why? Thats exactly why you should be asking. Dont think one of us got where we are without help. I dont ask the guys that are as strong as me for advise, I ask the guys that are the strongest.



Good point!


----------



## lymbo (Dec 23, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I don't get the purple thing...I thought everyone in Jersey was orangeish coloured.


 
they're...only in the winter


----------



## dgp (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## hellrebel (Dec 23, 2011)

good thread .  shit i'm guilty of all above i drop weights now n than IL grunt cant control it if weight is nice n heavy.but what piss the fuck most is:
1: duds in peak hours taking two stations miles away from each other.i don't let that fly if you want pull that kind of shit get here early 3am .
2: that one maybe is just me those "boys" in gay ass outfits brr man how you call that shit swetshirts cut off above belly buton n thight 80's shorts with visiers on thweir hheads? homo?


----------



## iride (Dec 23, 2011)

JUST AN EXAMPLE
OK you guys, If your doing dumbbells at 100lbsX2 and your dropping the dumbbells and sound like your taking a dump,   OH !!! Come on man................. get real...
Now if your doing the 180lbs X2 dumbbells and you drop them after 12 reps and you make some noise, well yea, There is a little bit of effert in that lift...........
Mike


----------



## banker23 (Dec 23, 2011)

iride said:


> JUST AN EXAMPLE
> OK you guys, If your doing dumbbells at 100lbsX2 and your dropping the dumbbells and sound like your taking a dump, OH !!! Come on man................. get real...
> Now if your doing the 180lbs X2 dumbbells and you drop them after 12 reps and you make some noise, well yea, There is a little bit of effert in that lift...........
> Mike


 
The amount of effort is entirely dependent on one's current ability. If a person struggles to press 100 lb dumbbells he is going to be just as taxed as someone who struggles to lift "180 lb dumbbells for 12 reps (btw I have yet to ever see anyone do that, so good job picking an example that is so far from reality for 99.999% of lifters). 

Like I said, there's plenty of places where you can go to be free from people who are pushing themselves to the limit.

If you grunt more when humping or jckg off than you do lifting, maybe just maybe, you need to question your own intensity instead of judging others who honestly aren't thinking about anything except the war with themselves that they are waging in the gym. That personal war should be intense and sometimes it's even impolite.


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 23, 2011)

People who go to gyms really piss me the fuck off. Come on you self absorbed meat heads, those cheetos ain't gonna buy themselves. If everyone gets J&D then how's a nigga sposed to hide in a crowd?


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Dec 23, 2011)

All the old guys in the locker room that walk around nude .


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 23, 2011)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> All the old guys in the locker room that walk around nude .



I agree. There's no reason to be naked for any more than 2 minutes. Strip, shower, get out and put some damn clothing on. Don't go having conversations, shaving, or braying your teeth nude. When I'm at the sink cleaning up I don't want to see your dick on the sink next to me.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 23, 2011)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> All the old guys in the locker room that walk around nude .



I can't even walk into a locker room without seeing some 70 year old man naked. It's ridiculous.


----------



## country1911 (Dec 23, 2011)

I try to just avoid people in the gym, but there was a couple guys who pissed me off this morning.  They brought in two bags and threw a ton of shit on the floor.  Empty energy drink cans, all kinds of equipment and chalk all over the place.  They fucking moved in... Then the equipment they brought, they never even used.  Blocked off a squat rack, a leg press and a hack squat machine with all of their shit.  

Sent from my Evo


----------



## banker23 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jrluz14 said:


> I agree. There's no reason to be naked for any more than 2 minutes. Strip, shower, get out and put some damn clothing on. Don't go having conversations, shaving, or braying your teeth nude. When I'm at the sink cleaning up I don't want to see your dick on the sink next to me.


 
Have to agree. I swim after lifting and actually change twice in the locker room and I can honestly say I am never on display. Here's my system:

1-Take off shorts and undergarments (leaving tshirt on covering junk and a$$)
2- Put on swim trunks
3-remove t-shirt after swim trunks are fully on

coming back from swimming:

1- put on tshirt first
2- remove swim trunks (tshirt provides coverage)
3- put shorts back on

It's not that hard to keep the junk out of sight...I guess for the old guys walking around naked in the gym was the only way they could get their "gay" on.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 24, 2011)

banker23 said:


> It's not that hard to keep the junk out of sight...I guess for the old guys walking around naked in the gym was the only way they could get their "gay" on.


I think it's because they're old and they just don't give a FCK


----------



## rage racing (Dec 24, 2011)

I cant stand the guys who look like they spend an hour getting ready for the gym. Fucking hair is all gel'd up. complete matching Under Armor outfit with brand new matching sneakers. Are you fucking kiddin me?


----------



## iride (Dec 24, 2011)

withoutrulers  Whats the deal with the Monkey with the gun????
I think its a cool picture, Is there a story?????
Mike


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 24, 2011)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> All the old guys in the locker room that walk around nude .



Friend of mine had a Bally's membership and I went as a guest once.  Once.  We got there and there were a few naked dudes wandering around the locker room, just walking up and down the rows.  Did my workout and went into the locker room and the SAME dudes were still naked and still cruising the rows, nearly an hour later.  That was my last trip there.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 24, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I can't even walk into a locker room without seeing some 70 year old man naked. It's ridiculous.



Agreed!!! What is the fucking deal with that?


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 24, 2011)

iride said:


> withoutrulers  Whats the deal with the Monkey with the gun????
> I think its a cool picture, Is there a story?????
> Mike


There's no story other than me stealing the pic from Anarchist news dot org | News for anarchists and their friends  they always have a lot of cool pics along with their news briefs.


----------



## sparks1420 (Dec 27, 2011)

the new lifters that put cologne on in the gym and fix their hair
   seriously makes me crazy


----------



## dgp (Dec 27, 2011)

sparks1420 said:


> the new lifters that put cologne on in the gym and fix their hair
> seriously makes me crazy


 

I would have to agree.  I feel like telling them to stop wasting their money, and just join match.com to find a date; because your wasting your time here you stupid fuck.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 27, 2011)

sparks1420 said:


> the new lifters that put cologne on in the gym and fix their hair
> seriously makes me crazy



You mean guys like this?


----------



## sparks1420 (Dec 27, 2011)

just fucking like that, i live in jersey and gotta deal with that shit all day..all of them coming in and lifting with 5 fucking people. seriously you need three people to spot you with your 60 pound dumbells on the incline.


----------



## woodwalker (Dec 27, 2011)

theres this guy that comes into my gym kinda bigish wears the same outfit every time he goes and smells like his dogs shit & pissed all over his clothes. you  can smell him from 50ft away no joke.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 27, 2011)

sparks1420 said:


> just fucking like that, i live in jersey and gotta deal with that shit all day..all of them coming in and lifting with 5 fucking people. seriously you need three people to spot you with your 60 pound dumbells on the incline.



The arabs do that at my gym.  Only it's with a 30 lb barbell doing curls.  I'm waiting for one of them to really load up the leg press with as much as it'll hold and watch their legs get turned into kindling.  I just hope I'm there to see it.


----------



## lymbo (Dec 27, 2011)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> All the old guys in the locker room that walk around nude .


 

trust me the women in a locker room are worse than the guys and stop talking when someone like me comes in...i say good morning and they turn their heads? so when i come out of the shower i strut my jersey shore ass rt pass them just in g strings they couldnt wear as a wrist band and get a lok u would die for...i know its mean but they're annoying


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 27, 2011)

Just put the GD weights back!


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 28, 2011)

1. People doing giant sets occupying multiple equipment and not allowing anyone else to work in because they are "still using it"
2. Not racking weight. Nothing like putting 900lbs off the leg press
3. Flexing in the mirror


----------



## Ted Shred (Dec 28, 2011)

rippedmanlet said:


> 1. People doing giant sets occupying multiple equipment and not allowing anyone else to work in because they are "still using it"...



I hear that.

Last night there was a guy using the bench press bench, the incline bench, was working in dumbbell flys, with a trip to the pec deck to finish his circuit.  On the other hand I had no reason to be too aggro'd since I had enough other shit to accomplish that his discourtesy didn't set me back much, and after all I got my db stuff done by the time he set up camp right in front of the db rack to do curls. Probably just his spikey-gelled, blonde-highlighted, hair that made it seem so annoying.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 28, 2011)

rippedmanlet said:


> 3. Flexing in the mirror




I'm a fat old man so I don't do that but, if they're not getting in anybody's way, how is this being discurteous?


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 29, 2011)

djlance said:


> 1 - People who stare for no reason..,
> 2 - The "B & C guys" (biceps and chest) who take up all the space...
> 3 - Chicks who have a rocking body wearing tight clothes. Not so much an annoyance, but it's hard to focus when you got T & A in front of you and all you wanna do is smash it
> 
> Luckily I broke down and made my own home gym from various sales off of Craigslist.



I love chicks with rockin body's, it gets in my head that they are all staring at me while I lift and I don't want to be a bitch and not push the weight. All the i'm a pretty ugly dude lol, and there probably laughing, but hey its my motivation.

1. At one of the gyms I go to the front of the dumb bell on the 65 was torn off so I didn't notice it was it when I went for the 55lb (65 was in the 55 place) went to go preacher curl it and was pissed off I only got 4 reps and noticed the dumb fuck next to me racked it. I went up to him and looked at him then pulled all the weight off the rack and put it in the right spot and just told him man don't you hate it when people fuck up the weights.

2. When you have to take off a 10, 25, 5, 35lb plate just to get to the 45's cause there not organized. 

3. horrible form (guys db curling 100's that are weaker then me, or swinging 100's for front raises)

4. Partial squaters that rake the shit of of the bar with all the 45's and just do sissy squats or calve raises. 

5. people who take long breaks on the cables

6. guys who look like they should be casted for jersey shore.


----------



## dgp (Dec 30, 2011)

People like this


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently had to change my training hour from 3am to evenings and the whole atmosphere changed. 

Tons of kids, barely anyone that lifts seriously. I'm very annoyed of these kids just wandering around the gym training biceps, pull ups and bench.


----------



## init2winit (Jan 2, 2012)

1. people talking loud on their cell phones
2. going to get on a piece of equip and some idiot says he is using that because he is going back and forth amongst three different machines
3.people doing that p90x crap in the way of my weights, do your p90x at home isnt that why they say its so great you dont need a gym


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish I had them time to worry about what others do in the gym like you fucktards


----------



## El Gardea (Jan 2, 2012)

ive got a good one for ya..
a) bastards that take 3-4 stations and get upset because you think no one is using that satation..(they want to make you look like a dumb ass)
b)idiots using cell phone(better yet, hold the phone with shoulders)
c)walk right infront of you as your doing power moves...
d)groupies that wear the same clothing???


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 2, 2012)

3 things I hate:
- Small people in my way when i want to use a machine, especially when they are just in the damn way. I don't mind if they are putting in work, but some people just need to get out the gym.
- People holding conversations when im trying to lift, or trying to talk too much to me. Especially WHILE I am lifting. Shutup. And yes i will tell you to shutup
- Perfume / Cologne, and style contests. You are in the gym to get jacked not to model. 

3 things people bitch about that i could care less about
- Racking weights. Hell, it takes two seconds to load / unload / or pick up a plate.
- People who yell or grunt. Hell aggression is healthy, at least in the gym. Granted if you are grunting while benching 225 I might get annoyed
- i can't think of a third right now


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 2, 2012)

DiGiTaL said:


> I recently had to change my training hour from 3am to evenings and the whole atmosphere changed.
> 
> Tons of kids, barely anyone that lifts seriously. I'm very annoyed of these kids just wandering around the gym training biceps, pull ups and bench.


 blame the jersey shore showConsensual Sex


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 3, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> - People who yell or grunt. Hell aggression is healthy, at least in the gym. *Granted if you are grunting while benching 225 I might get annoyed*




  Piss off, I'm old and had shoulder surgery.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 3, 2012)

hahaha old people are excused I guess


----------



## lymbo (Jan 3, 2012)

my kind of guy..reason i dont go to the gym at night

ROID RAGE - YouTube


----------



## Stl_lift (Jan 6, 2012)

Funny posts here..

I too have seen the guy who looks at his phone for 10 min between sets of light squats.

Girl on her cell phone just going through the motions.  Why even bother??

Curling in the squat rack.  If you???re not curling more than 120lbs then use one of the fixed barbells!  Your really gonna stand there in the rack and curl 65lbs???

Slamming down the DB???s???  just because you though down those 80???s doesn???t make them look any heavier bro.


----------



## 258884 (Jan 6, 2012)

Been keeping up with this thread and thinking how lucky I am in my gym.................UNTIL some blown out douchebag started doing P90X on his bright pink yoga mat to his 17 inch overhyped HP Dr. Dre laptop.....all while cleverly placed dead in front of the dumbell racks and accompanying mirrors. Guy was a fricking walking/talking infomercial junkie.

It was squat night for me, but I swear I tried to get it on my phone. By the time I got back out to the floor--he was rolling up his pink mat and the sweet beats had subsided. It was frickin lame.

I found out he just joined (New Years rush I am sure) so I figure I have about another 09 days to film it b4 he is gone back to the couch.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I go to 24 fitness and I was wondering why Thees guys sit on the swim boards in the steam room are they afraid some bacteria is going to crawl up their pussies or what!


----------



## woodwalker (Jan 6, 2012)

yesterday this d-bag comes into the locker room put his crap next to mine, even though there is a locker room full of empty lockers, pushes my stuff out of HIS way drops his panties then kicks them up and catches them with his hand almost hitting me in the head with said panties. almost lost it. TODAY same d-bag comes into gym where im sitting puts his stuff down next to bench where in lifting then when im done with said lift, doesnt ask, just sits down and starts lifting-struggeling through- the weight i was using then when done pushes my straps out of HIS way and starts doing some other kind of weird routine. i swear i had to talk myself out of hurling the 130 dbs at his pussy head.
So i cool off after a while and go to talk to my buddy that runs the place and who is behind the counter making himself a shake???? none other than the d-bag that i almost threw the weights at. seems hes one of the new employees they just hired!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
i swear im going to beat this kids ass


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

We have several, but one specific FT (fuck tard) at our gym is always staring, walks around from machine to machine not really doing much and loves to steel my machine.  I super set a lot, so I go from machine to machine.  Our gym is usually not crowed, so it's not like I am hogging the equipment.  He is just an FT.  Nuff said 

Oh or the stupid FD's that talk on their cell phone the whole time covered in jewelry.  Really?  Go the FUC* away.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Friend of mine had a Bally's membership and I went as a guest once. Once. We got there and there were a few naked dudes wandering around the locker room, just walking up and down the rows. Did my workout and went into the locker room and the SAME dudes were still naked and still cruising the rows, nearly an hour later. That was my last trip there.


 

lol


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 7, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> We have several, but one specific FT (fuck tard) at our gym is always staring, walks around from machine to machine not really doing much and loves to steel my machine.  I super set a lot, so I go from machine to machine.  Our gym is usually not crowed, so it's not like I am hogging the equipment.  He is just an FT.  Nuff said



I got $20 that says his name is Robert Dimaggio.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 7, 2012)

i can't stand 5'6" over 20% BF fuck tards that refuse to grab anything lower than a 50 lb db and proceed to load every single bicep and shoulder movement from their hips down. jesus christ, if you can't move the fucking weight, you only look retarded hopping up and down with it.

people who are on their toes at the bottom of their almost a half squat. just get your fucking lower back injury and go home already.

douchebags that post on forums that younger, smaller guys should come ask them for advice/assitance, then proceed to inflate each other at the waist talking shit about people using 225 lb bars and 80 lb dbs and grunting. that is the reason that no one asks you for anything. because you're a condescending douchebag.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor form? I don't care, doesn't affect me.
Posing and flexing? Same, doesn't affect me.
Grunting (within reason), again same, doesn't affect me.

But not putting weights away, in the right place? Pisses me off. I like to ask if they live at home with their mother, still. Because it seems like they expect *someone else* to clean up after them.

Standing *right* in front of the dumbbell rack? I will definitely need whichever weight is directly in front of them at that very second, so I will simply say excuse me, while interrupting their exercise by reaching or walking right in front of them. They learn quick.

If someone's curling in the squat rack when I want to do squats, I just put a bar on it and start loading it up. "I'm using this" gets a "you're squatting? Or you can't pick up that curl bar from the floor?" and a stare, daring them to dispute.

Naked in the locker room? Ok, I can understand disliking others' waltzing around for 10 minutes, but what's the big deal about taking off your sweaty shorts, picking up a towel and walking to the showers? Sorry, but I'm not wrapping a clean towel around my sweaty ass on the way TO the shower. Don't like my junk? Don't look at it. Wassamatter, CAN'T HELP YOURSELF FROM LOOKING?

Oh and the prissy fuckwits that wear their underwear to the shower, and take it off in there and fucking hang it somewhere that other people might use... or worse they forget their fucking underwear in the showers.... 

What the hell is wrong with people these days? I mean, I'm old, and back in my day in high school and college you just expected nakedness in a locker room and showers. But these days it's like it's a mortal sin if anyone other than mommy might see your junk. Same damned rules for the locker room as the urinal, just don't look.  Now get off my lawn


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

There is always like 15 naked OLD guys in our locker room with their junk hanging out talking, watching TV or weighing themslves. You can't go anywhere in the locker room without some guy putting his junk in front of you. Seems like old guys are completely clueless to their own faggotry.

The skinny fat guys that stretch for 45 minutes and pretend they know some martial arts stretching exercises. Then they get out these foam sticks and roll around on them for another 15 minutes. I do cardio near the stretching area and I have never once seen a guy legitimately in shape stretching. Just some hippy freaks that think they are working out.

Guys that fuck around on the equipment also piss me off. I swear every fucking little guy has a cell phone they can't put down for three minutes. I'm there to train not spend time looking at a hand held device.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 9, 2012)

At my gym there are only three flat benches and yesterday there were two jackasses doing other exercises on the flat benches not bench press! Ya jus stand over that bench and do curls you fucking morons!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## tuton11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't stand when gyms have air conditioners turned up high.  I'd rather sweat my ass off than go through a cold ass workout.  Even with a sweater sometimes the shit is bad.  

Also, watching people do 20 sets on one exercise with LONG rests.  Fuckin hate it.  Not joking about the 20 sets either


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 10, 2012)

The other day there was a pencil thin guy showing off his $150 in supplements and weight gain powder to a buddy.  His workout?  Barbell curls, dumbell curls and the gym favorite double bicep pose cable curl.


----------

